# Take what mother nature gives



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Fished Suwannee last weekend, dodging numerous showers. Hoped for Spanish Mackerel. Didn't get any. Ended up staying fairly close in and caught a few trout and Sail Cats. Now I like Sail Cats. An old buddy turned me on to them. They can save the day if "One" is looking for a dinner and caught nothing else. Its an OK flavor, not real fishy but certainly won't be mistaken for Grouper. Anyways, we caught and kept more than I wanted to. Had to tell my buddy :Start throwing them back" when we reached maybe 25. All I want is one good meal, I don't desire to stuff fish in the freezer. Anyways caught the Sail, several LARGE Jack Crevalle (buddy swore it was an AJ and looked askance at me when I said throw them back.) Had 2 large cobia come to the boat, they were 30-40 lbs I was standing there with a light action bait caster and 10 lb test line. Didn't even try. Anyways took a few photos. I really ended up being a great trip. AND nothing broke and nothing got lost....


----------



## altonclark (May 24, 2021)

Those are some big cats


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You can make the best fish salad out of a jack crevalle... Most don't know that and toss them back... We've caught our share of big cobia with very light tackle - but you'd need a decent leader and a willingness to go to the mat with one... for a long fight - then a real tussle at the boat to keep from getting broken off... Cobia are bad about coming to the boat then saving the fight for when you try to gaff or net them... 

Great report, I'd like to hear how you clean a sail cat for the table - are you skinning them first then fileting the meat off the bones or cooking them whole?


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks. I heard folks eat Jack Crevalle. And I tried it one time, it is a Blue Fish tasting fish. Didn't like i much. I'll try it again. I 've since heard filet immediately, soak in saltwater.... supposed to help. I mean some people eat Bonito and I'm NOT a Kingfish fan either..

For the sails, they want to be filleted knif at the dorsal, cut straight down back bone to the ribs, then don't cut the ribs because they are hard to cut, just follow the ribs can finally reach the tail end and filet as normal. No Y bones or any surprises. Best way, -- start knife past the ribs , cut straight into the meat and turn the knife to follow the back bone to the tail . You get a small filet, but a pretty one with good edges. Then return to the dorsal fin part and cut straight down to the ribs and get that portion. 

Sails don't have a lateral line per se, but there is some darker areas that I think are to large to remove. Good firm meat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s how to turn jacks into premium food…
Filet the fish, then remove skin and the “bloodline” the red meat down the center of each filet… Now prepare a pan with seasoned water (crab boil will do for a start..) and gently simmer your filets with just enough water to cover them ten minutes per pound… When cooked, remove from water, allow to cool, then pat dry with paper towel. Place filets on plate then rub in a small amount of olive oil on each filet before placing plate in refrigerator for 24 hours.
To make into the best “tuna salad” you’ve ever had, flake fish into bowl then add whatever ingredients you’d normally use.. for the best, freshest salad around… 
I learned this recipe in Florida Sportsman many years ago, and it still is a favorite all these years later…


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you -- I can't wait to try it. One question though, "what size Jack do you like to filet?" Little ones or big ones?

I'll try the tuna salad with some pasta (bow ties mixed in).


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Keep a few small catfish alive and cut the dorsal off. I have never seen cobia eat something so fast.


----------



## Manbird (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice catch!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Any size - that's why you simmer it for ten minutes per pound... and once it's been in the reefer for 24 hours use the amount you need for a recipe and leave the remainder in refrigerator (should keep for a few days..). It's so much better than tuna fish...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ve smoked Jack Crevalle and it’s great for dip! Haven’t brought myself to eat sail cat yet but I’ve been curious for some time to try them. They are definitely a sporty fight for their size much harder fighting to the other catfish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Catch & Cook: The Ultimate Jack Crevalle Recipe


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Well played Dave... I read another version of that recipe - but meant for carp - and you had to plank it out on cedar shingles.. then, when everything is properly cooked... toss away the carp - and eat the shingles...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Catch & Cook: The Ultimate Jack Crevalle Recipe


Perfect !!


----------

